
How We Use Firebase Instead of Redux (With React) - dsaffy
https://pragli.com/blog/how-we-use-firebase-instead-of-redux-with-react/
======
rlargman
Do you run into any problems having a fully untyped data schema represented in
one big JSON blob?

~~~
dsaffy
It's a bit inconvenient sometimes, but it can be done well.
[https://firebase.google.com/docs/database/web/structure-
data](https://firebase.google.com/docs/database/web/structure-data)

